# Como pruebo un 74HC595



## alecoloma13 (May 30, 2007)

Hola!!, Estaria necesitando una breve explicacion como para poder probar un 74hc595.
Tengo el datasheet y he intentado simularlo con una herramienta, pero no logro tener nada en las salidasQ.  
Si alguien puede indicarme como podria entender como funciona, se los agradeceria muchisimo.
Saludos Alejandro Coloma.


----------



## mabauti (May 30, 2007)

checa :
http://www.arduino.cc/es/Tutoriales/74HC595


----------



## Psyke (Mar 6, 2013)

Hola a todos, hoy mi pregunta es como programo un PIC para utilizar un registro de desplazamiento 74HC595, o el que me recomienden. He buscado por todos lados en Internet y halle algo de informacion, pero no logro hacer funcionar uno en ISIS. Si me facilitaran un diagrama además del fragmento de codigo, estaria muy agradecido, ya que no se como van conectados los pines Master reset y Output enable. Ya he leido lo datasheets y nada. Muchisimas gracias

EDITO: programo en C y compilo con CCS, generalmente trabajo con un PIC16F877A


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 6, 2013)

Amigo, bueno, mejor explica mas sobre tu proyecto, pues necesitas utilizar la funcion Enable out?.
Que no puedes interpretar sobre los datasheets?.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 6, 2013)

Hola Psyke

Si analizas detenidamente el LOGIC DIAGRAM que viene en las hojas de datos del M74HC595 de SGS THOMSON.
Verás que es relativamente fácil comprender cómo funciona.
Este IC es un registro de desplazamiento de 8 BIT’s con lazos(Latch) en sus salidas y además tiene la característica de tener el tercer estado(Abierto) en sus salidas Q.

Nota que tiene, internamente, puros Flip-Flip’s tipo D.
8 en la parte superior los cuales tienen una entrada de control común llamada *SCLR*(10).
8 en la parte inferior que son por donde salen los niveles lógicos hacia sus salidas Q.
Tiene, además, varios inversores y unas compuertas de 3 estados en sus salidas Q.

Normalmente para desplazar 8 BIT’s se hace lo siguiente:
*A-* Se aplica un pulso de transición negativa* a su entrada *SCLR*(10).
*B-* Se aplica un Dato a su entrada *SI*(14).
*C-* Se aplica un pulso de transición positiva** a su entrada *SCK*(11).
--- Con las 2 acciones anteriores, *B-* y *C-*, ya tenemos el primer BIT en el Flip-Flip superior a la izquierda.
--- Repitiendo 8 veces los pasos: *B-* y *C-*, tendremos los 8 BIT’s que entraron en serie por *SI*(14) en las Q’s de los 8 --- Flip-Flop’s en la parte superior. 
D- Se aplica un pulso de transición positiva** a su entrada *RCK*(12).
E- Se habilitan salidas Q haciendo cierta la entrada *G*(13). Nivel bajo.
Lo anterior es lo que debe hacer el PIC que estés utilizando.

Algo muy parecido puedes hacer utilizando el 74LS164.

Más o menos, como se muestra en el diagrama adjunto, sería el diseño. Faltaría el código y lo que va a manejar las salidas de el Shift Register.

Trata de hacer el código basado en el diagrama que te adjunto.

* Transición Negativa 1, 0, 1. Normalmente es alto, baja, y vuelve a subir.
** Transición Positiva 0, 1, 0. Normalmente es bajo, alto, y vuelve a bajar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 6, 2013)

Psyke dijo:


> Hola a todos, hoy mi pregunta es como programo un PIC para utilizar un registro de desplazamiento 74HC595, o el que me recomienden. He buscado por todos lados en Internet y halle algo de información, pero no logro hacer funcionar uno en ISIS. Si me facilitaran un diagrama además del fragmento de código, estaría muy agradecido, ya que no se como van conectados los pines Master reset y Output enable. Ya he leído el data sheet y nada. Muchísimas gracias
> 
> EDITO: programo en C y compilo con CCS, generalmente trabajo con un PIC16F877A


Tengo un ejemplo con un 16F628A que te puede servir de base, al menos en el funcionamiento.
Es un contador de 0 a 9999, pero lo escribí en PICBasic, quizás lo puedas migrar a C y cambiar de PIC.

Saludos.


----------



## Psyke (Mar 6, 2013)

Bueno muchachos, gracias a ambos por responder. D@rkbytes, agradezco tu intención de ayudarme pero no logré identificar cómo se transfiere la información a los registros de desplazamiento. 
MrCarlos, muchisimas gracias, logré entender y hacer funcionar un 74HC595, gracias por tomarte el tiempo de armar el diseño en ISIS.
De verdad estoy muy agradecido, sin ustedes no podría encaminar mi próximo proyecto, una matriz de LEDs. Saludos a todos


----------

